# 75 Gallon Rhom tank ODNO lighting



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a few pics of my tank going back about 5 weeks. I added DIY ODNO lighting a week ago.
I starting getting algae problems a few weeks ago and Pm's DiPpY eGgS for some help.
After many very informative emails and relentless questions,an order of supplies and stuff from BigAls things are starting to look up.
This week I added 8 Otocinclus and some more ghost shrimp and a whiptail catfish to the clean up crew.
I've got about 25 ghost shrimp, a dozen jumbo neons, 8 black neons some danios and a few .
Thanks DiPpY








Dec 17th
View attachment 92551


View attachment 92552


View attachment 92553


View attachment 92554


View attachment 92555


I had the powerhead in there with prefilter to clean tank up a bit after trimming plants .They got beat up a little .
View attachment 92556


View attachment 92558


*These are from tonite.*

View attachment 92561


View attachment 92562


View attachment 92564


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Your tank looks amazing. Thanks for the tips. That is one awsome rhom. How big is he??? How long have you had him???

Trystan


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

wow, what a difference!! I hope I've helped you out, Keep the pics comming
I love to see successful planted aquarium hobbyists! I'm stoked for ya! I would be sending you plants for sure, if it wasn't a pain getting anything over the border! 
Great tank, things have really turned around!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks great man, awesome setup wide variety of everything.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sick tank Pete!


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks good Pete. I tried plants with my geryi and if they were leafy, they just chewed them up. Did you add a background to the tank...or are those all plants? Also, did you add a co2 system?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks good Pete. I tried plants with my geryi and if they were leafy, they just chewed them up. Did you add a background to the tank...or are those all plants? Also, did you add a co2 system?


The background is 2 awesome plant spiecies known as Tonina. Tonina 'belem' and Tonina 'manous' from what I can see.

I will be getting some tonina soon, they are a real challenge to grow, can't wait to see if I kill them or not.
They need low KH (3dkh), low GH (6-8), and low pH (5.8-6.3) They do best with nutrient rich substrate, they come from blackwater streams in their perspective names reigions.

Blackwater has almost no nutrients in the water, it's almost sterile. The bottom is all decaying matter that makes the soil nutrient rich

The plants in your tank are taking a serious turn for the better DrZoidberg! It will look even better in a few weeks, or a month or so!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks good Pete. I tried plants with my geryi and if they were leafy, they just chewed them up. Did you add a background to the tank...or are those all plants? Also, did you add a co2 system?


Thanks,
I added the Japanese Aquascape background to the tank , it seemed to fit in with my driftwood. The wisteria grows pretty thick and gives good cover at the back of the tank. I've added a DIY CO2 with DiPpY eGgS suggestion and I'd added "Flourish Excel" to help it out. It's a learning experience and really gets Tracy my g/f involved since with the cover we have so much more in there.
Thanks again.
Pete


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

Great looking tank! I'd love to get mine looking that nice one day. For now I have fake plants and epoxy coated river rock. When my tank grows up it wants to be like yours 

Kind Regards,

Brian


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

The tank looks outstanding!!! and the progress pics show an amazing transformation!!! Great job!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

beautiful looking tank, i love the background matchs up perfect.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if im ever in windsor i MUST see that rhom!

size???


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

If you get a chance, could you outline what you did?

I'm having HORRID algae problems right now...

Pac


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a couple newer shots.
Much thanks to Dippy Eggs for all his help and advice.

View attachment 93309


View attachment 93310


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow..not only does it look great..it is really growing. Pretty soon your rhom will have a tiny open spot at the top of the tank!!!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Awesome looking setup man! Good job!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow, Pete!! 
That tank is really comming around! Looks great! Plants growing well! Driftwood is very nice!
Overall great tank!
Anytime you need help, I'm here for ya, as best as I can..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Wow, Pete!!
> That tank is really comming around! Looks great! Plants growing well! Driftwood is very nice!
> Overall great tank!
> Anytime you need help, I'm here for ya, as best as I can..


I really appreciate the info and reccomendations .









You guys know about the smelt I left in last night and the crap it caused me with my tank parameters.I'm lucky I only lost 2 shrimp as they are sensitive to nitrates.

Everything seems cool now and after a couple water changes








Thanks for the comments guys.








Pete
This guy whiptail catfish below joined the clean up crew last week and hides really well.

View attachment 93329


Ghost shrimp
View attachment 93328


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

HaN said:


> i love the background matchs up perfect.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking too!
Pete, all I can say is that you did a stellar job on that tank - I think each and everyone of us would love to have such a piece of art in his/her living room


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

looks like all your hard work paid off .


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

One thing about when you tear down your tank and replant..

Be sure to either plant 'very densely' on the side with the plants, or add lots of low lying plants on the side with the sand..

What I am driving at is, the success of a planted tank is much greater when planted densely than with a few plants. --with higher lighting anyways.

tank looks great, pics are superb!! what kind of camera do you have??


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> One thing about when you tear down your tank and replant..
> 
> Be sure to either plant 'very densely' on the side with the plants, or add lots of low lying plants on the side with the sand..
> 
> ...


I am going to have to gather plants before I redo the tank. I found some grasses at Petsmart and they look pretty cool. I'll photoshop a map of the plant locations and types before I dig in there.
Plant selection is limited but will look online as you suggested.

The camera is a 5 year old Sony mavica 1.3mp and it's been one of my favorite cameras through the years.

I see you used 3/4" of peat in your tank, do you do small water changes to keep the PH from shifting too much?
Thanks again for the compliments everyone. 
Plants and Piranha can go together pretty nicely.
I can't begin to tell you how much interest my g/f has now compared to a bare tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> I see you used 3/4" of peat in your tank, do you do small water changes to keep the PH from shifting too much?
> Thanks again for the compliments everyone.
> Plants and Piranha can go together pretty nicely.
> I can't begin to tell you how much interest my g/f has now compared to a bare tank.


I used the peat, and mulm over the peat.. then capped with lots of substrate..this is for my low light tank only.. with high light, I would only dust the bottom of the tank with pre soaked organic peat.

Mulm (poopy filter water) must be used with the peat to get the desired effect. How I understand it, the bacteria eats the peat, and causes nutrients to be released, and in turn makes it easier for plants to take in nutrients from the roots.

If you try that for your new setup, be sure to only dust the bottom of your tank. Then cap the peat with about 1" of substrate, and pour over about 2 quarts of poopy filter water. Then cap tht with about 2" of substrate. Be careful not to disturb the gravel bed after that.

My pH went way down (5.6) because the substrate I used is super light. It is doing very well now. -Hope that helps!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

A real piece of art there! It looks great, im green with envy!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

A real piece of art there! It looks great, im green with envy!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I rearranged the tank last night and added some new substrate under the sand.
I pulled sand back and added the new stuff at the back and to the left side of the tank.
It was pretty murky last night but here is is today.
I trimmed about 50% of the plants from the tank, It seems like they double in quantity every week to 10 days.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

No matter how you arrange it, it continues to be a gorgeous tank!

Kudos!

I'm green with envy.









Also thanks for that PM and link to your other thread on the lighting. Much appreciated.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ya, great job


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I also like the asymmetry of a tank with an opening swimming area to one side. I think I'm going to consider this when I redo my own tank.

I wish I knew a place to get great driftwood like what you have!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I also like the asymmetry of a tank with an opening swimming area to one side. I think I'm going to consider this when I redo my own tank.
> 
> I wish I knew a place to get great driftwood like what you have!


The driftwood is sandblasted grapevine.
It was cheap, 4 large chunks for $10 each.
It was hard to sink. You gotta do the soak in some saltwater for a few days , I kept the water boiling hot too.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

[/quote]
The driftwood is sandblasted grapevine.
It was cheap, 4 large chunks for $10 each.
It was hard to sink. You gotta do the soak in some saltwater for a few days , I kept the water boiling hot too.
[/quote]

i would be worried if i soaked the driftwood in saltwater, P's dont like much salt in their water and it will be absorbed into the wood when you soak it in saltwater. I have heard many times that you should not use drifwood from a saltwater beach and only use wood you get yourself or from a lake or river.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

damnnnnnnnnn, not only do u have a nice ass rhom, but also the nicest setup indeed, shiiiiiiiiiiiat.

much props


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The driftwood is sandblasted grapevine.
It was cheap, 4 large chunks for $10 each.
It was hard to sink. You gotta do the soak in some saltwater for a few days , I kept the water boiling hot too.
[/quote]

i would be worried if i soaked the driftwood in saltwater, P's dont like much salt in their water and it will be absorbed into the wood when you soak it in saltwater. I have heard many times that you should not use drifwood from a saltwater beach and only use wood you get yourself or from a lake or river.
[/quote]

The ammount of salt isn't bad.It does help the wood sink though as it soaks in and if it were to come back out it would be very slow.
No worries.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow awesome looking tank.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ya, great job


I remember joking with Judazzz about buuying plants to get a good picture and watching them slowly die in the weeks after.lol
Thanks for all the great advice and help


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tank of the Year :nod:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> ya, great job


I remember joking with Judazzz about buuying plants to get a good picture and watching them slowly die in the weeks after.lol
Thanks for all the great advice and help








[/quote]

LOL that is exactly how I got into the art of growing aquatic plants lol

I was absolutely sick of watching perfectly healthy and beautiful plants die LOL (I killed enough of them lol)

I love helping.. i hope ive helped and not hurt lol

Im very glad tht your tank is great looking, and the plants are healthy!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

just amazing. ur tank and ur rhom is truly a beautiful sight!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Dr. Zoidberg do you have a list of all the plants in your tank anywhere on P-Fury?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Hot Damn Doc!!!






















That tank is sweet, exactly what I am trying to accomplish.
Joe has been holding my hand throught the process and I am slowly but surely getting things ready.
I just got my AH lights today and still in the box.
My tank is only has Flourite, heat, and filter now with my blue diamond waiting to get in.
Enough about me, would you please post a list of things in that tank such as:
1. Lighing
2. CO2
3. Substrate
4. Fertilizer.
5. Co-habitant
6. Plants

Thanks
By the way, is that a blue diamond?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

moeplz said:


> Hot Damn Doc!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using the ODNO lighting as in the post.
Co2 is 2 2 liter bottles with small pump and diffuser that I made.
Substrate is sand with some of that clay based stuff under it. I can't remember the name
I use All flourish products right now. Nitrogen, iron,Potasium and Excel.
I've got a mixture of fish in there with my rhom,Jumbo and Black neons , Danios ,a few different Tetras a pleco and whiptail catfish. Otos and Ghost shrimp do some clean up.
It's more gold than anything.
New pics are coming soon.
I can't wait to see your tank set up and running.
Good luck and get some pics . It's cool to watch tank develop.
Pete


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Excellent Doc.
One more question that I forgot to ask.
How big is your rhom and how is he treating his tank mates?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

He's 10" and really doesn't bother with tankmates since I planted tank. 
Average lifespan of a pleco was about 5 minutes before planting .
he seems to be able to get the lemon tetras now,I've lost about 6 of them since start of jan.


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Beautiful tank!!


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

One day after my tank inhabitants are grown out of their current 55... I am going to use the 55 to start a test bed for a planted setup. I might consider getting a small Rhom after the tank stabilizes and I can get the plants thriving. Great looking tank! I hope to have one that looks so good some day.

Best Regards,

Brian


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks to you I just order all those plants you listed haha. I hope you dint mind me copying you...it just your tank is like art.

Oh yeah do you have pictures of this CO2 diffuser you made?

Do they make those to ready to buy like at a LFS or do you have to rig one up yourself?

Also what is this ODNO lighting?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

moeplz said:


> Thanks to you I just order all those plants you listed haha. I hope you dint mind me copying you...it just your tank is like art.
> 
> Oh yeah do you have pictures of this CO2 diffuser you made?
> 
> ...


Check here--->>> ODNO


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Splended!








i wish i could get a clean look like that!


----------

